# Aymeric Laporte



## The Ripper (18 Ottobre 2014)

Aymeric Laporte

Difensore centrale classe 1994 dell'Athletic Bilbao. Nazionale Under 21 francese e titolare fisso nel suo club. Alto quasi 1,90 ma non di certo lento e discreto anche tecnicamente. Grande personalità, insuperabile nel gioco aereo, marcatore arcigno, proprio come piace in Italia.
L'Athletic ha dovuto vedere davvero qualcosa di speciale nel ragazzo, visto che è, pensate, solo il *SECONDO STRANIERO* *della storia dell'Athelic* (club che ha sempre voluto schierare solo giocatori baschi).
Ampi margini di miglioramento (soprattutto tecnicamente). Costa intorno ai 12/15mln, ha una clausola di rescissione di 27mln di €.

Difficile paragonarlo a qualcuno... forse il primo Hummels.

Nel mirino dell'Arsenal e di altri grandi club.
In Francia dicono che il futuro della difesa della nazionale sia più lui che Varane (anche se la federazione spagnola sta già facendo pressione per poter dargli il passaporto spagnolo per poterlo convocare nella nazionale spagnola).









Stella del futuro secondo me. Non ho dubbi.


----------



## Renegade (18 Ottobre 2014)

Sarà un ottimo giocatore in futuro, ma se lui vale 40 milioni come la clausola, allora gente come Chiellini, Manolas, Benatia, Subotic, etc. vale dai 60 in su.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Ottobre 2014)

L'ho visto solo due o tre volte e non mi è piaciuto.Lo terrò ancora d'occhio.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Ottobre 2014)

[MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] ma dovrebbe avere origini basche no ?


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Ottobre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] ma dovrebbe avere origini basche no ?



Lui e Lizarazu (l'altro "straniero" ad aver giocato nel Bilbao) vengono dai Paesi Baschi Francesi.
Non conosco i dettagli,ma in pratica è considerato basco pur non essendo spagnolo.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Ottobre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Lui e Lizarazu (l'altro "straniero" ad aver giocato nel Bilbao) vengono dai Paesi Baschi Francesi.
> Non conosco i dettagli,ma in pratica è considerato basco pur non essendo spagnolo.



Perfetto, l'avevo già sentita.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Ottobre 2014)

Ripper vacci piano, stelle del futuro avrebbero dovuto essere pure Felipe Anderson, Finnbogason, Wijnaldum... insomma, meno perentorietà nei giudizi.


----------



## The Ripper (19 Ottobre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ripper vacci piano, stelle del futuro avrebbero dovuto essere pure Felipe Anderson, Finnbogason, Wijnaldum... insomma, meno perentorietà nei giudizi.



Del primo stai parlando di un giocatore approdato in un club che da più di un decennio non riesce a valorizzare un giovane (l'ultimo è stato Pandev)... e in ogni caso gioca davvero con il contagocce. Mi ha un po' deluso nell'approccio e spero per lui che vada altrove perché la stoffa ce l'ha. Con i giovani è sempre difficile. Finnbogason ha giocato 50minuti in Liga, e credo che il suo allenatore ben presto sarà esonerato visti i risultati deludenti. Wijnaldum lo dico da un paio di anni che si è bloccato nella crescita (anche se ha giocato un buon Mondiale).

Comunque parlo sempre e solo di potenziale ovviamente. Però Laporte se migliora tecnicamente è da grande club.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Ottobre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Del primo stai parlando di un giocatore approdato in un club che da più di un decennio non riesce a valorizzare un giovane (l'ultimo è stato Pandev)... e in ogni caso gioca davvero con il contagocce. Mi ha un po' deluso nell'approccio e spero per lui che vada altrove perché la stoffa ce l'ha. Con i giovani è sempre difficile. Finnbogason ha giocato 50minuti in Liga, e credo che il suo allenatore ben presto sarà esonerato visti i risultati deludenti. Wijnaldum lo dico da un paio di anni che si è bloccato nella crescita (anche se ha giocato un buon Mondiale).
> 
> Comunque parlo sempre e solo di potenziale ovviamente. Però Laporte se migliora tecnicamente è da grande club.


Quando si parla di potenziale di potenziale bisogna parlare, meglio non lanciarsi in sentenze, Felipe Anderson sembrava un santone sceso in terra, con tutto il rispetto. In generale sono d'accordo sulla qualità di questi giocatori da te segnalati ma oltre a dire "è un bel prospetto, vediamo che combinerà" non ci possiamo permettere di andare.


----------



## The Ripper (16 Luglio 2015)

Vediamo se pure stravolta c'ho preso XD


----------



## yohann (16 Luglio 2015)

Fortissimo


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Luglio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Vediamo se pure stravolta c'ho preso XD



Vabbè con questi talenti è troppo facile.


----------

